# Chiro Question



## Snoopdogg (Jan 8, 2008)

I was told my bitch has locked hocks, and that Chiro would help. Any ideas on that? 
I also have a 6 mo old pup that has started limping on the front and there are no obvious signs of injury, the vet only gave me asprin and told me to keep him quite for a few days. this is not working. 
They are on the RAW diet, is there something I can give to help this? They are on Glucosamine and Chondrin. Do they need something else? 
And do I just call Chiro's and ask if they have K-9 experience?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

No ask your vet first......In certain states, a chiro needs a special medical license to practice on animals..... make sure that their licencing is up to date .......... as for the keeping a puppy quiet......good luck.asperin buffered preferably..... quiet yeah. um good luck........ Can't see whaere you are located - but ithe best place to start is the vet and then check the yellow pages or call your state vet.....he will have info pertaining to all of the licences in the state .........She/He will be able to steer you in a good direction.......
Also see this attachment - another Post on this forum regarding Chiropractic work on dogs.......

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=526556&page=1#Post526556


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Our boy was "down on his hocks" when we first got him, and didn't stand straight at all. The chiro helped a lot with that. A lot of feet and knee issues can come from the back. I don't exactly know what you mean by locked hocks though?

As for the limp, it can be caused by any type of misalignement in the neck or whithers. In my dogs, if it's combined with licking of the forepaws, then I know their C7 is out pretty bad. Other vertebrae will give different symptoms.

For a limp, there are standard rule outs. Pano for growing pups, which I don't know much about, but I think that it's not just one limb? Tick diseases can do it also.

I wouldn't use a chiro that hadn't gone through the avca training, which is pretty extensive. here's a link to their site:
http://www.avcadoctors.com/search_for_avca_certified_doctor.htm
Not all chiros or vets will be on the list -- some don't pay the annual fee, etc. Depending on where you live, it can be tough finding one close to you.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would say its possible the 6 month old does have pano. did the vet actually diagnose it, or tell you it was growing pains? pano comes and goes for the first year and a half or so. usually it lasts for a few days to a week. during that time asprin and rest usually works.
what are you feeding for food? alot of times puppy food contains higher proteins which can contribute to pano. i would get your pup on adult food, you may see a difference with that.
if the problem doesn't seem any better you should investigate further, it could be an elbow problem, etc.

debbie


----------

